# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور فتاة الغابة البرية التي صادقت الحيوانات المفترسة

## mohamed73

فتاة البرية التى تتبنها حيوانات الغابة  البرية طالما شاهدنها عبر الافلام والمسلسلات الاجنبية تحولت من شخصية  خيالية الى واقع ملموس وفتاة حقيقية تررعت بين ربوع البرية ولم تعرف اصدقاء  سوى الحيوانات المفترسة والقبائل المنقرطة عاشت طفولة غريبة عجيبة فهي  لأبوين فرنسيين مصورين عاشا في أفريقيا نابييا بين *الحيوانات*  الأليفة والمفترسة، لم تجد أطفالاً لتصادقهم، فصادقت الحيوانات وترعرعت  بين الحيوانات البرية وسكان القبائل بعد انتهاء مهمة والديها انتقلت معهم  إلى فرنسا حيث عملت كمشرفة على النمور في فورت بوايار، وهي قلعة قبالة  سواحل فرنسا، تحتضن لعبة عالمية شهيرة تحمل اسم القلعة.
 ولكنها عادت إلى أفريقيا مرة أخرى لتصوير  أفلام وثائقية لقناة ديسكفري الشهيرة.قضت تيبي طفولتها في ناميبيا خلال عمل  والديها كمصورين محترفين للحياة البرية في المنطقة، وصادقت خلال إقامتها  هناك العديد من الحيوانات البرية، بما فيها الفيل آبو والنمر الملقب جاي بي  و*التماسيح*  وأشبال الأسد والزرافات، والنمس والنعامة وصغار الحمار الوحشي والفهد  والثعبان والببغاء الرمادي الأفريقي والضفادع والحربايات. كما احتكت بسكان  قبيلة هيمبا الذين علموها كيفية البقاء والعيش على تناول جذور التوت  والتحدث بلغتهم. 
انتقلت تيبي في وقت لاحق مع والديها إلى مدغشقر، ثم إلى فرنسا، حيث أصبحت من *المشاهير*.  وألفت كتاباً عن مغامراتها بعنوان Tippi of Africa  تمت ترجمته إلى عدة  لغات. وكتاب My Book of Africa الذي حقق نسبة كبيرة من المبيعات. وعادت  تيبي بعدها إلى أفريقيا حيث أعدت ستة أفلام وثائقية لقناة ديسكفري.عند  عودتها إلى باريس التحقت تيبي بمدرسة ابتدائية حكومية ولكن تم تحويلها  للدراسة في البيت لأنها طفلة مختلفة عن *الأطفال* العاديين وهي اليوم طالبة في معهد *السينما*

----------


## عصام البرغثي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

